# Old Farts vs. Whippersnappers - Team Shirts - Consensus?



## Aztecs27 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gents,

There was talk a while back about "team colours" for the Woodhall weekend. It's a good idea and something we should try and achieve. 

I also thought I'd get opinion to see if people would want to pay for team shirts to be made up? Obviously, with having spent out for the weekend's golf and accommodation already, this might not be financially viable for all, which is why I'm asking the question. If it's doable, I think it would be a good memory of the weekend for those involved. 

If we were to go ahead, how much would people be willing to spend (on the assumption we'd probably want two shirts)? Obviously, we would want to keep it realistic so they wouldn't be Galvin Green shirts, but don't worry, they wouldn't be Sports Direct Dunlop specials  

Like I said, you might all shoot me down in flames and tell me I'm ridiculous for suggesting it (cost, people being particularly fussy about what materials they wear - Rick, I'm looking at you) but I thought I'd put it out there. If it's vetoed, I can remove the thread and pretend it never happened. 

Oh and yes, I'll obviously get it all organised. 

Voice suggestions/putdowns/opinions below.
		
Click to expand...

Is what I would say if I thought it was a good idea, but I really don't think it's a very good idea at all.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd be up for it. Something along the lines of competition name and forum name in a nice small emblem on the front of a decent quality shirt. I'm not too worried about the cost, but would prefer a decent quality material that would last for numerous washes. I buy 5 or 6 shirts a year anyway. Cracking suggestion Aztecs.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't want anything with Old Fart written across the back. Think if we agree a colour for each team on each day we should be ok to provide our own.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2011)

That works for me. Don't really need any new shirts, I've already got loads, and threw about 20 away recently.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

I personally wouldn't want to splash out for new shirts...I've got loads already!
Also, quite a few mates of mine who aren't forum members are coming along to make up the numbers as we couldn't get enough "forumers". They wouldn't really want to spend out on polo shirts that won't really mean anything to them after the event to be honest.
I think that if we stuck to two "common" colours (white, red, blue etc) I would think that everybody would have some of these in their wardrobe already. Maybe if we stuck to blue and red, and one team wore red on Saturday the others blue and vice versa on the Sunday?
Rob


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2011)

Just as long as that awful green you wear is not one of the colours Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

richart said:



			Just as long as that awful green you wear is not one of the colours Rob.

Click to expand...

Cheeky git! Pea Green is soooo this year!

No, I think Red & Blue would be fine. Or maybe white????
I know I've got 2 or 3 in each colour so could bring some spares if anyone needed them?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea, I agree with you guys


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2011)

How will the old guys remember which colour to wear?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			How will the old guys remember which colour to wear?
		
Click to expand...

I am arranging to have it tattooed on our arms the week prior to the trip


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 18, 2011)

Could I have a sort of pink tafata off the shoulder jobby with puff sleeves... Loreta above the left breast so people know who I am.

Oh, and who am I sharing a room with?? - (guaranteed a single room now!)


----------



## PieMan (Nov 18, 2011)

I am happy to wear any colour that is slimming................


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

PieMan said:



			I am happy to wear any colour that is slimming................
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for vertical stripes Paul.
I don't think there is a "solid" colour that could help you old mate.


----------



## Steve79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Everyone bring thier own shirts in whatever colours are decided eg White & Red.

The money you would of spent on shirts is better off being spent on booze instead. 

Or some Complan for you old timers
http://www.complanfoods.com/complan_seniors.php


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

Can we make a call on this???
Red and Blue shirts....
Old farts will wear Blue on Saturday and Red on Sunday (like Tiger does).
Job done
xxx


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought old people wore the same clothes all week?


----------



## PieMan (Nov 18, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			I'd go for vertical stripes Paul.I don't think there is a "solid" colour that could help you old mate.

Click to expand...

 Cheers mate - think I've got a striped ground sheet amongst my camping stuff..............!!I have both red and blue shirts so I am happy with those colours.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

PieMan said:



			Cheers mate - think I've got a striped ground sheet amongst my camping stuff.............
		
Click to expand...

Cushty. I'm sure somebody could let it out a bit for you


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 18, 2011)

Does it matter what blue?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

Aztecs27 said:



			Does it matter what blue?
		
Click to expand...

No not really. But if you've got one with some blood already on that will save time


----------



## PieMan (Nov 18, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Cushty. I'm sure somebody could let it out a bit for you

Click to expand...

 As it's for a 6-man tent it should be ok to squeeze into!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 18, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			No not really. But if you've got one with some blood already on that will save time
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2011)

Biege ???

Has to be 

S.O.G's


----------



## TXL (Nov 18, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Red and Blue shirts....
Old farts will wear Blue on Saturday and Red on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

May be able to find a blue shirt but no way do I have red, so it will have to be blue and white for me.

Anyway, colour of the shirt does not matter when it is covered by waterproofs or sweaters


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 18, 2011)

Strangely enough, I don't own any blue, red or White shirts. I have black, pink errrmmm, black. Looks like I'm buying shirts either way.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

TXL said:



			May be able to find a blue shirt but no way do I have red, so it will have to be blue and white for me.
		
Click to expand...

Message from your captain....please go out and buy a red shirt Anthony, there's a good chap. I don't want you letting the side down


You can pick up coloured polo shirts in Matalan or JJB sports for about Â£7.00 so it's not going to break the bank!


----------



## PieMan (Nov 18, 2011)

TXL said:



			May be able to find a blue shirt but no way do I have red, so it will have to be blue and white for me.
		
Click to expand...

 Boooooo, spoilsport!!!


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2011)

I will be packing the blue and the red jumpers as we are playing in April.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2011)

richart said:



			I will be packing the blue and the red jumpers as we are playing in April.

Click to expand...

Anything like this year and you'll be playing in shorts


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Given Pauls predilection for shorts, I think team youth may be forced into shorts whatever the weather. I shall pack my red and blue legs.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 18, 2011)

I dont own blue or red polo's. got blue and re jumpers so hopefully it will be a bit cooler


----------



## Crow (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm okay for the blue and have a shirt that could just about pass for red when the light's fading.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 18, 2011)

red! I have never owned a red anything. 

I would vote for team shorts and the youngsters wearing black t shirts in respect of the death of the old farts dignity as they endure a slow, painful, humiliating arse-kicking!!


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			red! I have never owned a red anything. 

I would vote for team shorts and the youngsters wearing black t shirts in respect of the death of the old farts dignity as they endure a slow, painful, humiliating arse-kicking!!
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you wear Paul you will look a right scruff bag, whereas our captain will be the picture of sartorial elegance.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			red! I have never owned a red anything. 

I would vote for team shorts and the youngsters wearing black t shirts in respect of the death of the old farts dignity as they endure a slow, painful, humiliating arse-kicking!!
		
Click to expand...

Just don't wear green Paul. There are a lot of trees at Woodhall Spa. We don't want to have to send out a search party.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2011)

richart said:



			Whatever you wear Paul you will look a right scruff bag, whereas our captain will be the picture of sartorial elegance.
		
Click to expand...

I removed the sarcastic smileys Rich because I can only assume you put them in by mistake.


----------



## Eejit (Nov 19, 2011)

I will be wearing my elbows out on the bar afterwards... ;0) X


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2011)

Eejit said:



			I will be wearing my elbows out on the bar afterwards... ;0) X
		
Click to expand...

I hope theres room for 2 of us then....


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2011)

Will the captain of the old gits be ironing his jumper prior to the event?


----------



## Eejit (Nov 19, 2011)

I like to have a `sociable` drink Bluewolf, hoping to get as `sociable as a newt...;0)


----------



## RichardC (Nov 19, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Will the captain of the old gits be ironing his jumper prior to the event?
		
Click to expand...

Still remember him pulling that jumper out of his bag at Cooden


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Will the captain of the old gits be ironing his jumper prior to the event?
		
Click to expand...

Already done and slung in the bottom of my bag


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2011)

Instaed of team shirt colours, what about flat caps for the Old Farts and baseball caps for the Whippersnappers?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 20, 2011)

RichardC said:



			Still remember him pulling that jumper out of his bag at Cooden 

Click to expand...

It was "fashion" Rich. Have you not got a pair of jeans with creases and rips built into them????


----------



## RichardC (Nov 20, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			It was "fashion" Rich. Have you not got a pair of jeans with creases and rips built into them????
		
Click to expand...

Never been able to pull off that look


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 20, 2011)

RichardC said:



			Never been able to pull off that look 

Click to expand...

I am not surprised


----------



## Steve79 (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you have any idea what the 1st tee time would be on Saturday? 

If its silly early i might drive up on the Friday and stay in the hotel or book a B&B


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2011)

If it is like last year, it was after lunch.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2011)

Steve79 said:



			Do you have any idea what the 1st tee time would be on Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

First tee is booked from 1.30pm on the Saturday, 9.30 on the Sunday morning.
HTH


----------



## Steve79 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice one.


----------

